# 2x Seekanne



## heiko-rech (1. Aug. 2010)

Hallo,

hier mal ein schönes Beispiel dafür, dass Pflanzen im gleichen Teich, jedoch an unterschiedlichen Standorten auch unterschiedlich wachsen können.
 
Diese __ Seekanne wächst sehr gut, sattes grün, diche Stengel, Blätter so groß, wie die meiner Seerose.
 
Ca. 1,5 Meter weiter, sieht eine andere Seekanne so aus. Dünne Stengel, kleine gelbe Blättchen. Auch Wurzeldüngung hat keine Verbesserung gebracht.

Beide Pflanzen wurden letztes Jahr beim gleichen Onlinehändler gekauft und zeitgleich gepflanzt. Die Wassertiefe ist gleich. Die gut wuchernde steht am Wassereinlauf, die schlecht wachsende im ruhigen Flachwasserbereich.


Gruß

Heiko


----------



## Majaberlin (1. Aug. 2010)

*AW: 2x  Seekanne*

Danke für diesen Beitrag. Solche Erfahrungen sind natürlich Gold wert! Da kann man sich dann dran orientieren, oder es wenigstens versuchen. sicher spielen dann bei dem einen oder anderen teich noch andere Dinge eine Rolle, aber es ist schon mal ein wichtiger Hinweis, wie man vielleicht von Anfang an mögliche Fehler vermeiden kann.


----------



## steinteich (1. Aug. 2010)

*AW: 2x  Seekanne*

Moin,

erst dachte ich Heiko hätte in meinem Teich fotografiert bzw. berichtet. Ich habe auch mehrere Seekannen, die fröhlich durch den Teich wandern. Es gibt jedoch eine Beobachtung, die sich mit der von Heiko deckt. Die Seekanne am Bacheinlauf wächst wandert aber nicht so wie die übrigen Exemplare. Außerdem hat das Exemplar am Bacheinlauf die größten Blätter und ist im Moment die einzige, die auch blüht.

Warum das so ist ? Mir vielen da nur folgende Faktoren ein, die spezifisch für Wassereinläufe wären:
- Temperatur
- Wasserbewegung
- Nährstoffe
Hätte ich meine UV-Lampe im Filter an, dann würde ich sagen am Einlaufes des Baches sind noch die Nährstoffe der durch die UV-Lampe zerditschten Schwebealgen vorhanden. Aber so?

Gruß,

Christian


----------



## danyvet (11. Aug. 2010)

*AW: 2x  Seekanne*

gegen meine Seekanne schaut deine "schlecht wachsende" monströs und wuchernd aus 
Meine macht grad mal 1-3 Bätter, die ca. 1€ groß sind. Aber sie hatte zumindest 3 Blüten heuer


----------



## Teicher (12. Aug. 2010)

*AW:  Igelkolben*

Hallo Bärbel, ich hätte 'ne frage zum __ Seekanne.  Ich habe zwar jeder menge Seekanne im Teich, aber geblüht hat es noch nie!  Es sind bestimmt 3 Jahre her seit ich's im Teich rein hab.  Wachsen tuts ganz gut. Es wird immer mehr.  Blos keine blüten.  Möchte gern wissen warum  Ach mein Pfeiblatt (2 vers.) hat nicht geblüht
Gruss, Jimmy


----------



## heiko-rech (12. Aug. 2010)

*AW: 2x  Seekanne*

Hallo,


danyvet schrieb:


> Meine macht grad mal 1-3 Bätter, die ca. 1€ groß sind. Aber sie hatte zumindest 3 Blüten heuer


Tja, das nenne ich Ausgleich Meine hat noch nicht geblüht, ich habe sie im letzten Jahr gepflanzt.

So könnten unsere Seekannen irgendwann mal aussehen:beten
 
Das bild habe ich in einer Gartenanlage bei uns in der Nähe gemacht.


Gruß

Heiko


----------



## danyvet (12. Aug. 2010)

*AW: 2x  Seekanne*

Sehr schön, die Mischung aus Seekannen, Krebsscheren und __ Wasserlinsen 
Ob das jeeeemals auch nur annähernd so sein wird? *träum*


----------



## Nymphaion (13. Aug. 2010)

*AW: 2x  Seekanne*

Hallo,

wenn Seekannen zwar viele Blätter bilden aber niemals blühen, dann stehen sie vermutlich zu tief. Viele Flachwasserpflanzen haben einen sehr engen Bereich in dem sie blühen können. Vor allem die __ Schwanenblume ist bekannt dafür, dass sie nicht mehr blüht sobald sie tiefer als 30 cm im Wasser steht.


----------



## Boxerfan (13. Aug. 2010)

*AW: 2x  Seekanne*

Hei, ich habe meine Seekanne bei 80 cm versengt, die wächst und blüht wie Teufel.
Grüße
Dietmar


----------



## Teicher (14. Aug. 2010)

*AW: 2x  Seekanne*

Meine Seekanne steht überall im Teich, in tiefen zwischen 20-100cm tiefe.  Trotztdem null blüten.  Warum???????????
Jimmy


----------



## ron (17. Aug. 2010)

*AW: 2x  Seekanne*

Das ich nur selten eine Blüte sehe bei uns, liegt wohl in erster Linie an den Temperaturen (vor allem ist das Wasser zu kalt, habe ich jetzt festgestellt, aber auch weil sie nur einen Tag blühen, wenn es mal so weit kommt.

Dieses Mal habe ich sie erwischt 

 

LG 



Ron


----------



## heiko-rech (28. Aug. 2010)

*AW: 2x  Seekanne*

Hallo,

nun blüht sie doch noch. Meine Seekanne scheint ein Spätzünder zu sein:
 


Gruß

Heiko


----------



## idefix--211 (29. Aug. 2010)

*AW: 2x  Seekanne*

Hallo Heiko,

wunderschön, die Doppelblüte. Vielleicht sollte ich mir die doch auch noch zulegen 

Sag mal, ist das auf dem Blatt links unten eine Wasserspinne? Sieht auf jeden Fall anders aus als der __ Wasserläufer und hat auch 8 Beine, soweit ich das erkennen kann ...

Liebe Grüße,
Evi


----------



## heiko-rech (29. Aug. 2010)

*AW: 2x  Seekanne*

Hallo,

Wasserspinne glaube ich weniger, ich denke es ist eine ganz normale Spinne. Das Foto ist leider zu schlecht um genau zu sagen welche es ist. Mir ist sie auch erst jetzt aufgefallen.

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## Buffo Buffo (29. Aug. 2010)

*AW: 2x  Seekanne*

Hallo Heiko,
so einen Spätzünder habe ich auch - 
aber
besser spät als nie!

Liebe Grüße
Andrea


----------



## Inken (4. Sep. 2010)

*AW: 2x  Seekanne*

Hallo Heiko!

Meine Seekanne ist in diesem Jahr auch ein absoluter Spätzünder. 
Sie hat sich zwar munter über den ganzen Teich verteilt, aber zeigt erst seit gestern eine einzige Blüte!

 

Und mein __ Pfeilkraut macht's ihr nach, auch nicht eine Blüte bisher.. ​


----------



## Teicher (4. Sep. 2010)

*AW: 2x  Seekanne*

Hallo alle, jetzt hat meine Seekanne auch geblüht.  Mitten unter die Seerosen. Komisch 'ne?
Auch die Pfeilblatt haben jetzt erst geblüht, aber nur die schmall blättriger, die grossen nicht.
Bye, Jimmy


----------

